# Has any UK member taken advantage of the new rule for the Disney Dining Plan?



## Samaya

Last year we had to make a DDP booking for every night of our member stay, it now seems that members can make one or more separate DDP bookings for any amount of days during your stay.

For example, we can book three 2-night DDP's during our 2-week vacation or just 5 consecutive nights, any combination it seems, even changing to a different type of Dining Plan.

If so that's great news and has any UK member taken advantage of this new rule yet?


----------



## Dizneemad

Have not heard of this offer becoming available, can I ask where you got the info as I would be interested in learning a bit more on this.


----------



## Wedgeh

Not yet, although I intend to when I book later in the year. Bear in mind that if you're not purchasing the DDP when you book, you need to ensure the booking is segmented when you book it otherwise you'll have to cancel and rebook when you add the dining plan.


----------



## Sue's Mum

Wedgeh said:


> Not yet, although I intend to when I book later in the year. Bear in mind that if you're not purchasing the DDP when you book, you need to ensure the booking is segmented when you book it otherwise you'll have to cancel and rebook when you add the dining plan.



From what I have read, I have a feeling that this is not the case any more.  But I will be ringing MS tomorrow and will ask the question.


----------



## skelfbsfb

We have managed to do it for our trip in July, we have had to segment our stay into different nights 1 night not on plan next 2 on plan etc but MS need to cancel the reservation and rebook linking the reservations together took a bit of time buat manged to get it completed.


----------



## Sue's Mum

skelfbsfb said:


> We have managed to do it for our trip in July, we have had to segment our stay into different nights 1 night not on plan next 2 on plan etc but MS need to cancel the reservation and rebook linking the reservations together took a bit of time buat manged to get it completed.



Crumbs, what a pain for all involved!


----------



## tubtruck

This has always been the case and nothing new, the rule is you must have the DDP for the duration of a stay, if you choose to have 5 stays that happen to be linked and happen to be in the same room thats your business but happens to allow you to book DDP for each and every one or only for a couple of them. 
I never bother doing this but often stay at more than one hotel whilst on property, this year I will be staying at 3 different ones and the DW and MIL will be staying at 4. DW and MIL are having the delux DDP for their 3 night stay at VWL, we are all staying at BCV for 3 nights and not on plan, we are then at the THV for 4 nights on the ordinary DDP followed by 3 nights at BLT where we again are having the DDP but have not decided as to if it will be the ordinary or the delux.


----------



## Tink2312

We've booked 11 nights at BLT at Christmas with the last 6 nights on DDP by segmenting the reservation. It remains to be seen whether it will all work ok though


----------



## lam

I'm thinking about doing something similar for our upcoming break in April but am afraid if they start messing about cancelling and re-booking/segmenting I may lose my booking.

Member Services advised me against touching my booking (I was looking to swap points with a friend) in case i may lose my accommodation during the process as they are very busy at AKV over Easter & no extra availability for my studio-all gone, so cannot 'double book' then cancel my original booking.
I thought computers were supposed to make things easier!!!!!

Lesley
ps Any idea how much in £ (from Disney UK site) and in $ (USA site) the standard (ie not quick service) plan is per adult?
I think may be cheaper for me to book in $ because of good rate with Euro


----------



## Samaya

Disney Dining Plan Pricing:
$45.99 per night, per Guest ages 10+ from DVC web-site.
£32.99 per night, per Guest ages 10+ from Disney web site.

Told by Member Services that they could segment a reservation without canceling and losing booking. 

Try ringing Member Services again, it seems members are being told different things depending on who you speak to.


----------



## emmamc252

We have not done it yet but I am planning on phoning in a week or so to add dining and segment our reservation.
We are 10 nights in AKL and are planning to segment pretty much every night, then we can do 1 day on the DELUXE dining plan and next without etc for whole stay.
We really don't like counter service so the regular dining plan doesn't really work for us, as you get 3 TS credits on the delux, and they last until midnight the day you "c heck out" this in practice means we have 3TS credits every 2 days, so we will be having 1 TS dinner one day and then either a signature TS the next or a character breakfast and another regular TS.
The delux plan costs $78.99pp, you ALSO get 3 courses instead of 2 at the restaurants, so for us this is a no brainer!
I have read a lot about it and know that ppl have had problems but I am more than willing to be the one to sort it out if there is any, its always me anyway, but for us this represents really good value.


----------



## skelfbsfb

emmamc252 said:


> We have not done it yet but I am planning on phoning in a week or so to add dining and segment our reservation.
> We are 10 nights in AKL and are planning to segment pretty much every night, then we can do 1 day on the DELUXE dining plan and next without etc for whole stay.
> We really don't like counter service so the regular dining plan doesn't really work for us, as you get 3 TS credits on the delux, and they last until midnight the day you "c heck out" this in practice means we have 3TS credits every 2 days, so we will be having 1 TS dinner one day and then either a signature TS the next or a character breakfast and another regular TS.
> The delux plan costs $78.99pp, you ALSO get 3 courses instead of 2 at the restaurants, so for us this is a no brainer!
> I have read a lot about it and know that ppl have had problems but I am more than willing to be the one to sort it out if there is any, its always me anyway, but for us this represents really good value.



Just remember that when you ask to segment your holiday they will need to cancel your original reservation, make sure its still available before segmenting


----------



## Elise79

skelfbsfb said:


> Just remember that when you ask to segment your holiday they will need to cancel your original reservation, make sure its still available before segmenting



Thats not true - I did this is May and they didn't have to cancel it.


----------



## 1andrea

emmamc252 said:


> We have not done it yet but I am planning on phoning in a week or so to add dining and segment our reservation.
> We are 10 nights in AKL and are planning to segment pretty much every night, then we can do 1 day on the DELUXE dining plan and next without etc for whole stay.
> We really don't like counter service so the regular dining plan doesn't really work for us, as you get 3 TS credits on the delux, and they last until midnight the day you "c heck out" this in practice means we have 3TS credits every 2 days, so we will be having 1 TS dinner one day and then either a signature TS the next or a character breakfast and another regular TS.
> The delux plan costs $78.99pp, you ALSO get 3 courses instead of 2 at the restaurants, so for us this is a no brainer!
> I have read a lot about it and know that ppl have had problems but I am more than willing to be the one to sort it out if there is any, its always me anyway, but for us this represents really good value.





Does anyone know if segmenting is still allowed for DVC owners? We'd love to do DDP for part of our next vacation but over 2 weeks would be too much food' 

Thanks


----------



## 1andrea

emmamc252 said:


> We have not done it yet but I am planning on phoning in a week or so to add dining and segment our reservation.
> We are 10 nights in AKL and are planning to segment pretty much every night, then we can do 1 day on the DELUXE dining plan and next without etc for whole stay.
> We really don't like counter service so the regular dining plan doesn't really work for us, as you get 3 TS credits on the delux, and they last until midnight the day you "c heck out" this in practice means we have 3TS credits every 2 days, so we will be having 1 TS dinner one day and then either a signature TS the next or a character breakfast and another regular TS.
> The delux plan costs $78.99pp, you ALSO get 3 courses instead of 2 at the restaurants, so for us this is a no brainer!
> I have read a lot about it and know that ppl have had problems but I am more than willing to be the one to sort it out if there is any, its always me anyway, but for us this represents really good value.





Does anyone know if segmenting is still allowed for DVC owners? We'd love to do DDP for part of our next vacation but over 2 weeks would be too much food' 

Thanks


----------



## Tarzan

I've read that you can only do it now if changing room category or resort, not if staying in the same room.


----------



## Samaya

1andrea said:


> Does anyone know if segmenting is still allowed for DVC owners? We'd love to do DDP for part of our next vacation but over 2 weeks would be too much food'
> 
> Thanks



We tried segmenting our stay at the Beach Club this March and was told segmenting a reservation has now end.  For us, it's just too much food and too restrictive for a 14-day stay.


----------



## 1andrea

Thanks for the answers, we won't be doing the dining plan at all now now segmenting is no longer allowed.


----------



## lam

1andrea said:


> Thanks for the answers, we won't be doing the dining plan at all now now segmenting is no longer allowed.



ditto

We got our booking segmented last April but couldn't book dining plan then as they hadn't priced up 2012 yet.
When I finally got round to asking them again (some time in September)-the new rule had JUST been enforced so I missed out and was none too happy!!

I won't be booking DDP either this year and have decided to try out some non-disney restaurants too.

A pity really as had I been permitted to book DDP for segmented days when I booked my accommodation, Disney would have got the business, and because it would've saved me a bit, I probably would have usedthose 'savings' to eat on-site for the non DDP days.

So their loss really

lam


----------



## Samaya

lam said:


> ditto
> I won't be booking DDP either this year and have decided to try out some non-disney restaurants too.
> lam



We can recommend a very good non-Disney restaurant about 10-minutes away, we always use it once on every trip even if we have the DDP for the duration.

It's the Villa de Flora Restaurant at Gaylord Palms, a buffet menu inspired by Mediterranean cuisine and cost about $33.00, includes soft drink and coffee.

Here's a link to their menu http://www.gaylordhotels.com/gaylor...ing-activities/assets/PA_VillaDeFloraMenu.pdf

And for map and directions http://www.gaylordhotels.com/gaylord-palms/directions-transportation/area-map/index.html


----------



## Shooby doo

As far as I'm aware you can still segment your DDP but you have to be changing resort so you have different booking references. I'm sure that they have totally stopped the 2 on 1 off scenario it was never something that was strictly allowed but was a loophole that they were unaware of. TBH we looked at adding DDP to our WLV week but no matter how I crunch the numbers I simply cannot get it to make financial sense therefore we will just be paying OOP & eating off-site when time permits.
SD


----------

